# Training Crate/Basket Plans



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a lot of spare time at work right now and I need something to do. I would like to build my own wood training crates. I have been looking at a few picture that the pigeon supply houses have but you cant see every angle. I was wondering if anyone has plans for one or has any pictures so I can see how the doors open and close? Any help would be great.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You can make your own like this:http://www.redroselofts.com/carrying_crate.htm


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the link RodSD. I'll post some pic when I'm done with one.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck and you are welcome. For the size listed I think you can put 20 birds on it.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats what I'm looking for.


----------

